# anyone used equine america magnitude



## mcavity (13 August 2008)

if so did it work ? thanks


----------



## almorton (13 August 2008)

yep! can depend if your soil is magnesium deficient tho. ours is.


----------



## lilym (13 August 2008)

yes and no!!


----------



## mcavity (14 August 2008)

so should i try it or look into trying something else??


----------



## JanVanG (15 August 2008)

Every horse is different so worth a try. Didn't make a difference to my two though, think you are wiser investing money in something else!


----------



## RachelB (15 August 2008)

My horse is on it as an experiment to see if she is insulin resistant (magnesium helps them lose weight). Two weeks on - she's still fat and still nutty 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Worth a try IMO, it's pretty cheap stuff!


----------



## squirtlysmum (16 August 2008)

Yes definatly works on my hypa sensitive little monster


----------



## spaniel (16 August 2008)

I thought it was Chromium that helped weight loss and insulin resistance not magnesium????


----------



## perfectpolly (16 August 2008)

my mare is on magnitude . she was on magic with good effect, but decided to try magnitude due to price . it has worked for her, just takes the edge off her.......... she used to hate being brushed, girth done  up etc, and fidgety. now will stand like a lamb, and not so mood and tetchy. she is still lively to ride at times, but calmer than before.
definately worth a try as its cheap enough, and lasts a long time.


----------



## Seahorse (20 August 2008)

Its worked really well on my horse and I saw a difference in him almsot straight away.


----------



## Spyda (20 August 2008)

Guess whether it works will depend if your grazing is low in magnesium.  I tried it on my yearling filly when she started acting liking a lune, my husband swore it helped (he was handling her at the time).  I've now switched her to Bailey's Stud Balancer and have stopped using the Magnitude - and filly is being good as gold still.

If you need a magnesium supplement, this one is certainly the best value for money.


----------



## star (20 August 2008)

did nothing for my spooky boy.


----------

